# Twilight the review



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 21, 2008)

Just now i got back from the vampire love story twilight. Twilight was a great book series and was an equally good movie full of Comedy, Action, Romance, and a bit of Fright, so it appeals to all tastes . I rate it 4.5/5 i didnt make it to a full 5/5 for one reason it didn't get into some of the minor vampire convo's such as the myth's of vampires. Other than that it was full of action and a good story. 
Even if you didn't like the books i highly recommend the movie. It is not a chance you want to miss and get to a movie theater early because my hometown movie theater was PACKED. The movie also add's a bit to the ending of the book and a better introduction to Jacobs' character. So enjoy the movie and make sure you buy snacks it's a long movie (2 hours)


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2008)

No.......jut no.......my review shall be up tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2008)

*Twilight: 5/10.*

Sorry; I can't recommend this one.  The movie was unintentionally funny during several parts.  I agree with martial...the makeup was over the top.  The acting was laughable during several scenes.  Bella panicking in a hospital bed when she thought Edward was going to leave her behind was ridiculous.

And the relationship progressed way too quickly.  They were professing their love to one another after like 20 minutes of on-screen time together.  It was quite a leap.

I also don't understand why the evil vampire let Bella's mom live.  Seriously, killing her would have made a lot more sense.  The battle between the two vampires was also anti-climactic.

On a personal note...it didn't feel good to be the oldest person in the theater.  I was surrounded by screeching 16 year old girls.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 21, 2008)

this movie looked terrible in the previews. Its nothign ut 14 year old fan girls wanting to get some undead d. You wont catch me waiting in line with "vamp" girls, screetching about how bella loves edward, and then sit for 2 hours in a packed theater while they AWWWW and EEEKK OMG EDWARD IS SOOO HAWT!

Its called bootleg.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 21, 2008)

lol twilight .

lol chick flick .

lol fan girls .


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2008)

Overhyped sparkly piece of Edturd.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 21, 2008)

If you like spitting game at underage girls twilight is the movie to see this weekend.


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> If you like spitting game at underage girls twilight is the movie to see this weekend.



Great idea. I'm gonna put some popcorn in my mouth, spit it out like at 50000 mph and see if I can get it to stick on the movie screen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2008)

lol, did you watch it Chee?

Anyway, it feels like it was written by a teenage fanfic author......hmmmm, wait. Ill include that in my review....


----------



## Kameil (Nov 21, 2008)

Lol Twlight is the attraction where womenz be hanging this weekend. 

What's so special about Edward?


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope, but I might sneak out of my house and buy a movie ticket for Bond but see Twilight instead. I'd rather wait for bootleg though, kinda seems like a waste of my time and a waste of gas.

I've read the book though. Piece of crap.



> What's so special about Edward?



HEEE SPUKLEZ IN TEH SUN!!11!1


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 21, 2008)

So one can assume that if one wants to pick up girls, then one can buy a twilight ticket and go see the move?


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> *Twilight: 5/10.*
> 
> Sorry; I can't recommend this one.  The movie was unintentionally funny during several parts.  I agree with martial...the makeup was over the top.  The acting was laughable during several scenes.  Bella panicking in a hospital bed when she thought Edward was going to leave her behind was ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Yah i did feel it come on to strong but its a movie based on a book they need to get to the point and i said that in the review.


MartialHorror said:


> No.......jut no.......my review shall be up tomorrow.





MartialHorror said:


> lol, did you watch it Chee?
> 
> Anyway, it feels like it was written by a teenage fanfic author......hmmmm, wait. Ill include that in my review....


"No...just no" come on and be mature everyone has a right to their opinion on the movie, if yours is different than mine then so be it but you dont have to come in here turning down my opinions and announcing your own tomorrow. Some one needs to grow up and fast because immaturity isn't respected anywhere.


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> So one can assume that if one wants to pick up girls, then one can buy a twilight ticket and go see the move?



Nope. All those girls expect to marry a vampire that sparkles, you have no chance.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 21, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Yah i did feel it come on to strong but its a movie based on a book they need to get to the point and i said that in the review.
> 
> 
> "No...just no" come on and be mature everyone has a right to their opinion on the movie, if yours is different than mine then so be it but you dont have to come in here turning down my opinions and announcing your own tomorrow. Some one needs to grow up and fast because immaturity isn't respected anywhere.



You should come to the realization of being mature and accept that the movie really sucked. It was shit on Stephanie Meyer's Pancakes and will always be for the remainder of time the sole reason the movie was put out was for the typical fangirls to rush in and gawk at the ugly fuckling Edward.

It would be special if you were coming to the fore that maybe in some way, shape, or form that the novel was simply regurgitated on by that hideous eyesore you call a trailer or movie.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 21, 2008)

i went in to hot topic today and i almost died of laughing, south park is amazing.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 21, 2008)

So many fucking fan-girls at my school actually skipped class today just to see the movie. it was a bit quite though.....  anyways, yeah, read the book, wasnt a big fan. my GF went to see the movie for somethign to do and said it sucked.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 21, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> So one can assume that if one wants to pick up girls, then one can buy a twilight ticket and go see the move?



Yes dozens upon dozens of girls, some are even attractive.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Nope. All those girls expect to marry a vampire that sparkles, you have no chance.





mystictrunks said:


> Yes dozens upon dozens of girls, some are even attractive.



I am gonna put some glitter on and me and get some fangirls.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like crap on the previews and such, but I wouldn't be surprised if the movie becomes a box office hit with all the fan girls out there making it look as if a love story about a teen girl and vampire actually seem watchable. 
But once you go see it you'd be demanding a refund from the front desk and recommending your eyes to be gouged out.

Am I overacting? I think not.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 21, 2008)

Rukia said:


> *Twilight: 5/10.*
> 
> Sorry; I can't recommend this one.  The movie was unintentionally funny during several parts.  I agree with martial...the makeup was over the top.  The acting was laughable during several scenes.  Bella panicking in a hospital bed when she thought Edward was going to leave her behind was ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Yah i did feel it come on to strong but its a movie based on a book they need to get to the point and i said that in the review.
> 
> 
> "No...just no" come on and be mature everyone has a right to their opinion on the movie, if yours is different than mine then so be it but you dont have to come in here turning down my opinions and announcing your own tomorrow. Some one needs to grow up and fast because immaturity isn't respected anywhere.



lol, relax, everyone knows I am openly pretentious about movies. But seriously, if I made a post saying how awesome Uwe Boll is........everyone would attack me. I mention my upcoming review because

A) Advertising for my site
B) Me just saying what I did isn't enough to refute you. It would be lame if you put all of that up to make a point of how much you liked it, and I posted 2 sentences to counter yours. Of course, my review isn't really a response either....so...

Regardless, I intend to point out why the movie is bad. You can like it. After all, I like movies that are probably worse than Twilight....but I make a point of this when I encourage people to see them.

I don't say: Watch "Zombie", it's great. 
I say: "Zombie" is great for what it is....a low budget, brainless, flawed gorefest that is a must see for fans of the genre.

So when you make out a movie to be good, when it's not, you're going to piss off people if they decide to see it. 

But its good someone likes this......


----------



## Stroev (Nov 21, 2008)

If you'd like some CP, the theater be the place to hang.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 21, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, relax, everyone knows I am openly pretentious about movies. But seriously, if I made a post saying how awesome Uwe Boll is........everyone would attack me. I mention my upcoming review because
> 
> A) Advertising for my site
> B) Me just saying what I did isn't enough to refute you. It would be lame if you put all of that up to make a point of how much you liked it, and I posted 2 sentences to counter yours. Of course, my review isn't really a response either....so...
> ...


Sorry its just people have been asses lately and just attacking me when i say twilight. Its getting to be so annoying im defensive against people like you. I do respect you and your taste for movies im sorry if i offended you


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

If you wanna go to jail then sure harrass the underage girls in the Twilight showings


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 21, 2008)

Can I have my $10 back now?
Honestly the only reason I saw this movie in the theaters was because I promised a friend of mine that I would, but I knew in advance the acting would be terrible I was just hoping I'd be proven wrong (the trailer didn't get my hopes up). I honestly thought the book itself had a few problems so the movie could only improve upon those right? Apparently not. The very pacing of the movie was problematic. I understand they're trying to condense a 500 page book in about an hour and half, but this directors idea of a transition was apparently saying "ok Edward and Bella will stare into each others eyes for 5 minutes, then they're at school, then she's at La Push, then she wakes up in her bed."  to call it erratic would be an understatement. The second most disappointing thing was that, despite the fact that I knew the acting wouldn't be particularly good I was shocked to see that there was some actual good acting, it was just being done by all the characters BUT the main ones. Bella and Edward were single handedly the worst actors in the movie. Edwards lines always came out really awkward and then in response Bella's lines would be awkward and don't get me started on the hospital bed scene (what the hell was that, acting? Hell no!). Despite all that it was moderately ok, and I went with my friends so it was more of a get together outing, and that girl sitting next to me the theater had a giant grin spread across her face the entire time and I really got a kick out of that . So I'm rating it a 2.5/5. Unless you're an uber fan who will like this no matter what, wait for the dvd.

FYI: don't ever watch this movie with twilight fangirls, all they do is laugh at stupid parts that aren't funny and shout out book spoilers like they're so cool or something. I read the book too, but I at least have the decency to keep quiet during the movie. On second thought if you get stuck with people like this just tell them to stfu.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Sorry its just people have been asses lately and just attacking me when i say twilight. Its getting to be so annoying im defensive against people like you. I do respect you and your taste for movies im sorry if i offended you



A movie snob like me doesn't get offended!

Except when people give "Visitor Q" positive reviews....that one makes me cry myself to sleep quite often.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 21, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> A movie snob like me doesn't get offended!
> 
> Except when people give "Visitor Q" positive reviews....that one makes me cry myself to sleep quite often.


Okay if you say so.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

People think Visitor Q was good movie...well its hard to call it a movie but nonetheless


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm going to download the awful video quality telesync so I can see Robert Pattison.

But otherwise, I doubt that this has any other redeeming features. It's a movie based on an already bad book. Go figure.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

The book is like a bad Shoujo manga.


----------



## Shade (Nov 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> Nope, but I might sneak out of my house and buy a movie ticket for Bond but see Twilight instead. I'd rather wait for bootleg though, kinda seems like a waste of my time and a waste of gas.



Don't waste your time. Seriously.

I mean as a bootleg too, unless it's only for flaming purposes.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 22, 2008)

Toby_Christ, being a hyper-intelligent, male Twilight fan, pimped/will pimp many jailbaits this box office weekend.

I'm calling it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 22, 2008)

Wait for it... "Twilight" the series


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2008)

"The Rambler" said it way better than me:


*" Feels like I was raped in the face by Liberache's glitter covered and bedazzled emo children. WTF! This in not a vampire movie…it's a heavy handed Mormon AD campaign! Well with that said I am off to write the next big hit… I call it "11:43pm" it is the story of a Jewish Werewolf who falls in love with a…..oooohhhh look CAKE!  "*


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 22, 2008)

i just saw it, it was alright. the special effects weren't that good.

i liked the esoteric symbolism in it and the girl with the short dark hair.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is my review of Twilight.
wlk power leveling


----------



## Stalin (Nov 22, 2008)

I think a really good vampire series to make a series out of is cirque du freak, now thats series actually had originally.


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 22, 2008)

i herd my that some movie theaters call da plumbers cuz the floor were wet and dey daught da pipe wuz laekin. just fangirls


----------



## BAD BD (Nov 22, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Here is my review of Twilight.
> THIS



This movie really must have sucked.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay, I just saw this movie 'cause I had nothing better to do, and it was a heaping pile of shit.  The dialouge, especially in the scene after Edward reveals his skin in the sun, was pure crap.

Edward's hair was atrocious, the love aspect was laughable at best.  These two just fell in love with each other...why?  

Only about half of the actual jokes were funny, and other parts that weren't meant to be comical made me laugh.

That final fight was completely anti-climatic.  The two of them held each other on a wall and growled for like 20 minutes >_>

I thought you guys were exaggerating about the fangirls, but I was surrounded by them, laughing and screaming. 

Fail movie was fail.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 23, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> These two just fell in love with each other...why?



she was different from other girls he said.

it seemed like a progression of love rather than instant to me, but it was more in subtleties of expression rather than an expression of words.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 23, 2008)

3/10,           garbage.


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


> she was different from other girls he said.
> 
> it seemed like a progression of love rather than instant to me, but it was more in subtleties of expression rather than an expression of words.



I saw a boy at school pass by me and OMG HE WUZ SO DIFFERENT FROM THE OTHER BOYS, and I fell in love with him. lololololol, I don't even know his name but I sure am gonna marry him. Yup yup. 

It's called infatuation. Not love.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 23, 2008)

Thinking of twilight makes me want to shit.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 23, 2008)

I liked it....no im not kidding. I thought it was better than I thought it would be.

.....and ok when bella yelled at her dad?...I cried. You just don't say things like that to your daddy. The movie had some funny parts too.


HOWEVER I laughed at certain scenes that WEREN'T meant to be funny. Scenes in the chemistry room especially were funny. Random fan blowing bella's hair? Angel wings behind edward? Old vampire movie scene with edward and bella? Those were kinda stupid. 

It was obviously cheesy in some parts and reading the series I know that the main couple just gets more and more annoying but still.

I was probably one of the annoying teenage girl in the audience though cause I laughed and giggled a lot. I couldn't help it, it was kind of embarrassing, like I was CRINGING for the actors. My friends and I watched it as a joke cause we all agreed the book was overrated but we all thought it was a decent movie.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> I saw a boy at school pass by me and OMG HE WUZ SO DIFFERENT FROM THE OTHER BOYS, and I fell in love with him. lololololol, I don't even know his name but I sure am gonna marry him. Yup yup.
> 
> It's called infatuation. Not love.




i'd have to agree, that's a good analysis


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> I liked it....no im not kidding. I thought it was better than I thought it would be.
> 
> .....and ok when bella yelled at her dad?...I cried. You just don't say things like that to your daddy. The movie had some funny parts too.
> 
> ...



lol, the scene where she yelled at her Dad bugged me. That relationship seemed to just be underdeveloped. She made out like her dad was trapping her, when EVERYTHING else in the movie felt like the complete opposite. She flat out says he doesn't hover early on, he never forbids her to go out with her friends or on a date, and he acts polite to the boyfriend(if not slightly cold, but what movie father doesn't?) 

The scene played out as if it turned from a farce(She had reasons for leaving, for his own good) but turned into something that was real(fealings she repressed). It pissed me off because it was so out of character and random.

Incidently, I don't mention this in my review, other than saying it was underdeveloped.......that's because everything else about this movie pissed me off FAR more than that.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 23, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, the scene where she yelled at her Dad bugged me. That relationship seemed to just be underdeveloped. She made out like her dad was trapping her, when EVERYTHING else in the movie felt like the complete opposite. She flat out says he doesn't hover early on, he never forbids her to go out with her friends or on a date, and he acts polite to the boyfriend(if not slightly cold, but what movie father doesn't?)
> 
> The scene played out as if it turned from a farce(She had reasons for leaving, for his own good) but turned into something that was real(fealings she repressed). It pissed me off because it was so out of character and random.
> 
> Incidently, I don't mention this in my review, other than saying it was underdeveloped.......that's because everything else about this movie pissed me off FAR more than that.




yeah it was definately a movie where you had to read the book to get everything. I probably wouldn't have liked it if I didn't know everything before hand.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 23, 2008)

From what I hear the movie is horrible, even by watch low quality clips the acting is atrocious. It still doesn't make sense how sparkling skin can represent a killer


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah, that officially gayified the already bi vampire genre.........


----------



## Xion (Nov 23, 2008)

IMDB Score:

5.3/10

On the bright side it is better than Date Movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> I saw a boy at school pass by me and OMG HE WUZ SO DIFFERENT FROM THE OTHER BOYS, and I fell in love with him. lololololol, I don't even know his name but I sure am gonna marry him. Yup yup.
> 
> It's called infatuation. Not love.



then Romeo and Juliet died because of infatuation.. teenagers amirite


but yeah..the movie sucked..glad i didn't pay for it


----------



## Chee (Nov 23, 2008)

Romeo and Juliet would be considered shit if it was released during our day and age.

>_> And about that yelling at her father scene, it was completely worse in the book. Because it turns out that what Bella said to her father when she was leaving was the words that her mother said when she left him. So, she's a complete asshole.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> Romeo and Juliet would be considered shit if it was released during our day and age.
> 
> >_> And about that yelling at her father scene, it was completely worse in the book. Because it turns out that what Bella said to her father when she was leaving was the words that her mother said when she left him. So, she's a complete asshole.



upon further analysis the story of romeo and juliet is a joke. Two teenagers killed eachother over a fling. They knew nothing about eachother except that they thought the other one was "hot" that's it. And unfortunately twilight is a glorified version of that except worse. They drag that shit out over 4 books and never once do they think beyond "he/she looks pretty" as a reason to spend eternity together. The movie just emphasizes more that there's no real development or build up to their love because they had to condense everything that happened, which puts all the weaknesses of twilight under a giant microscope for all the screaming fangirls to ignore.


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 24, 2008)

So I just took my youngest sister to this movie and decided I will never touch that book for as long as I live. So lulz worthy. 

Honestly, since the movie is supposed to be some reflection of the book I do expect it to be a little be down to par already because of constraints but good god, I've never been so annoyed with the central characters of a book turned movie since I was forced to see the Golden Compass (again, siblings). Characterizations and relationships were pretty poor in general, actually. 

I really wanted to burst out laughing through half of the thing (in particular, when he started to sparkle and when they went back and forth with that dialogue about the lamb and the lion- direct quotes from he novel, I hear... If that's the kind of dialogue that Meyer is touting... Honestly, what kind of shit was that?) Yes, I understand it must be quite stupid of me to be so biased of the book now that I've seen the movie, but I am not impressed with even the vague premises the movie represents of its original.

But my little sis enjoyed it well enough so I figure the experience was all right. Not too terrible if it was for that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 24, 2008)

Chee said:


> Romeo and Juliet would be considered shit if it was released during our day and age.
> 
> >_> And about that yelling at her father scene, it was completely worse in the book. Because it turns out that what Bella said to her father when she was leaving was the words that her mother said when she left him. So, she's a complete asshole.



Actually, she does say that in the movie. Once again, made no sense.


----------



## Chee (Nov 24, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, she does say that in the movie. Once again, made no sense.



Oh she did? What a douche.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 24, 2008)

To be honest, I really didn't care about the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't really finish reading the book, so I can't really comment on the adaptation part, but from what I've seen, I just didn't care. When people said Bella was a Mary-sue, I have to agree, she defines Sue. People just fawn over her like it's nothing, and I got so sick and tired of it and was glad a second act arrived. Then, came the whole 'I'm a vampire, so I can't be with you' ordeal. It really didn't appeal to me. Edward kept angsting, while Bella kept throwing herself at him. I thought the Cullens were okay, but I wanted more depth of the side characters instead of just introductions. Then, all of a sudden random vampires come in and try to kill Bella.

To me, there were only 2 real acts. Bella and Edward dislike each other. Then, Bella and Edward love each other. Then vampires attack. That's it.



It's not a terrible movie, it's just...not interesting to me. 

To me, it's a rental, but I'm sure Meyer fans are nominating it for best movie of the year.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 26, 2008)

I dont even see what the big deal about twilight is.
its a vampire story with a horny vampire, a hungry vampire, and a sickly mortal girl
thrown in.
on the surface, its a vampire story, but deeper down, its still the same fucking thing EVERYONE has seen. AKA, a vampire movie.
the funny thing is, HP6 was supposed to come out on the same day, and if it did, even with all the fandumb, Harry potter would have RAPED twilight when it comes to box office numbers. it would have raped twilight ANALLY. TWICE. SIDEWAYS.

i give this bloated and horrible attempt of fanservice a -5/10, because it helps to be established ALMOST TWO  YEARS bfore you try and make a movie.


----------



## Waspinator (Nov 26, 2008)

Waspinator has one thing to say about Sparkly Glowy Flesh Eating bots that may hurt some Doggieboy Forum Member's feelings:

Twilight is a piece of shit and is fucking retarded. Both the books and this film.

Waspinator sorry Waspinator is harsh, but Waspinator thinks this is slag.


----------



## Mia (Nov 26, 2008)

i liked the baseball scene


----------



## illmatic (Nov 26, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The book is like a bad Shoujo manga.



Indeed. its what I was thinking while looking through the book.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 26, 2008)

> Harry potter would have RAPED twilight when it comes to box office numbers. it would have raped twilight ANALLY. TWICE. SIDEWAYS.



Well, *duh!* Did you see the receipts for Twilight the novel? They weren't even close to HP's sales. Clearly, the superior author has won.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 28, 2008)

lol, the scene where she yelled at her Dad bugged me.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 28, 2008)

> lol, the scene where she yelled at her Dad bugged me.



Mind emphasizing a bit?


----------



## Fall Out Girl (Nov 30, 2008)

*I loved this movie! And Im glad you did too!*


----------



## Leah (Dec 27, 2008)

I loved everything about it!!!!


----------



## Vanity (Jan 8, 2009)

I didn't see this movie for a long time. I saw it near the end of December so I'll post about it now.

Surprisingly the theatre was totally packed even though it had been out for over a month by the time I saw it. o_O

Anyway, eh, it was okay. I never read the books though and I don't need to see this movie again. Once was enough. I really only saw it because people at school seemed to keep talking about it a lot and because the villain has the same name as my boyfriend and also the same birthday as my boyfriend(the actor has the same birthday as my boyfriend).

You know, it did have a few nice momments but at the same time I can also see why a lot of people don't really like this series and why it gets bashed sometimes. It is true that sometimes it's a little bit too mushy/too fruity/too 'perfect' seeming. It's like a total fairy tale....it doesn't really seem like something you could relate to at all. The characters seem a little too perfect.

I'm not going to TOTALLY bash it though because there were a few nice momments and the general idea behind the story could be a good one. It's just that I think it could have been handled better. At the same time though, obviously when the author wrote this story....I don't think she was trying to compare it to Lord of the Rings or something like that. I think that she was just writing it towards the main target audience of young teen girls and for that, it works very well. I mean obviously it's popular enough.

Anyway, I mean it did have some nice momments and there were some funny parts too. I didn't hate it....it's just probably a little bit too perfect for my tastes. I'm 24 years old so I tend to look for things that seem a little more easy to relate to. Characters that have more character flaws I guess.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2009)

Check out Let the Right One In then. It's basically the plot of Twilight but its handled much better.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 10, 2009)

The whole time I watched this film I was picturing Blade would come in and just end all those Emo gay Vampires.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2009)

Zero Personality + Zero Reasons To Like Each Other = Troo Lub


----------



## Chidori Child (Jan 10, 2009)

my friends went to see the movie the other day, they told me it wasn't really good...

i haven't seen the movie yet, but i think the book is ok. i'd say the story may not be as intriguing as Harry Potter, but stephenie meyer's writing style is awesome.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2009)

I want my money back.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2009)

er.....someone sent me this(through my email on my Twilight review)

"i love Twilight & edward cullen & i see u do too!
so add me and ill add you and message me and ill message you!"

Er............because obviously my review expressed my love of Twilight.....


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> er.....someone sent me this(through my email on my Twilight review)
> 
> "i love Twilight & edward cullen & i see u do too!
> so add me and ill add you and message me and ill message you!"
> ...


Was it Chee that sent that message?


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 10, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Toby_Christ, *being a hyper-intelligent*, male Twilight fan, pimped/will pimp many jailbaits this box office weekend.
> 
> I'm calling it.



I already have incentive to doubt this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Was it Chee that sent that message?


I'm convinced it was.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jan 11, 2009)

Aokijji thanx for the neg, is having my own opinion wrong??? I believe i have been entitled that. You can ask all my friends irl that they shouldn't see the movie its not as good as the book. It was an okay for a first attempt, the first harry potter wasnt that good either.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm probably going to see it only for to hit up on the chicks the cutes ones, that is.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 12, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> I already have incentive to doubt this.



I dont dislike this movie either...


----------

